# Buffing acrylics, PPP or HUT plastic polish?



## DennisM (Nov 6, 2009)

As stated,

Which should I use to buff my acrylics? I have the HUT High gloss Plastic polish in the bottle, but should I use the PPP wax stick on the buffing wheel instead?

Thanks
dennis


----------



## Pen&FishingCT (Nov 6, 2009)

why not? if you're not going to use MM use both wax on the wheel buffers.


----------



## BigguyZ (Nov 6, 2009)

I've always used 3M Perfect-It rubbing compound.  You can buy a huge bottle for the price of the HUT product, and I thiknk it works better.

You shouldn't have trouble finding it at your local auto store.


----------



## JimMc7 (Nov 6, 2009)

I prefer Novus #2 for final polishing (acrylics, PR, Tru-stone & CA).  Harley dealerships carry it if you have one local to you -- although that could get expensive for other reasons!


----------



## Texatdurango (Nov 6, 2009)

DennisM said:


> As stated,
> 
> Which should I use to buff my acrylics? I have the HUT High gloss Plastic polish in the bottle, but should I use the PPP wax stick on the buffing wheel instead?
> 
> ...


 
Wax stick on acrylic... yuk!   I think the manufacturers of the wax sticks had in mind that wooden pen turners would use this wax on their wood pens not plastic but of course that's just my opinion!

I find that I get the best shine using a nice Canton flannel buff and Caswell plating's "Plastic-Glo" (ultra find, dry grade) compound.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Nov 6, 2009)

You'll get as many answers as there are members, I wet M&M to 12000 then buff with white diamond ( I know some say this is going backwards) then use brasso,then Maguires plastic scratch remover then Maguires plastic polish... all I can say is it works for me.


----------

